# IFSRA launch consumer information centre



## Guest (11 May 2004)

www.rte.ie/business/2004/0511/ifsra.html

"Jargon puts consumers off - IFSRA" - well, it would help if they didn't resort to quoting legalese (e.g. long tracts from the Consumer Credit Act etc.) in response to consumer queries/complaints as was my experience on more than one occasion... :\


----------

